# 54F tonight, I had to do a quickie



## atrox (Mar 18, 2009)

It was an awesome 54F tonight.  I was super excited about a bog/fen whatever I just found on a hike the other day.  So I waited for the sun to fall and headed out.  I was rewarded indeed.  I found a population of wood frogs in a place I didn't expect them.  The chorus frogs ruled the night as far as volume.  I was said I didn't hear my beloved toads yet.

The tally was all too many too count of: 
Chorus Frogs
Leopard Frogs
Wood Frogs
Spring Peepers
Bull Frogs

I couldn't get close enough to the woodies to get any shots.  I didn't realize how hard it is to wield an SLR a Flashlight and a net all at once!  Kudos to all the nice shots I see from ponds at night, you guys are studs.  I also learned that my boots were tall enough, but my ass got wet when I bent over to get close lol.  Here are a few shots that turned out.

This first shot is super crummy but it's a first for me in my home county to get to see them calling.  I don't usually try for amphibs too hard.  I'm turning a new log this year though.












Little Bull Frog, they're still cute at this size.






This frog was more than uncooperative.






I found that if I focused my attention on clumps like this I had the best luck with the chorus frogs.






This one was found at the base of that clump.  






In hand for scale.






He was a handsome little guy.






That's it for today, thanks for taking a look.  I was hoping for Tiger Sallies but struck out.

Justin


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awsome. I wish I could find the time to do that.


----------



## Hornets23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats awesome.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahh, I love frogs!
Thank you for great pictures


----------

